# iz waz jus hangin' wid de gurls



## bcostello (May 10, 2009)

or should i say 'iz can has chikin samick.'







check out www.icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## tocarmar (May 10, 2009)

That is too funny!!
Like the old saying goes "Tastes like Chicken"!!! Original or X-tra Crispy

Tom


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2009)

From the lack of concern shown by the birds, she's getting well fed elsewhere!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

Nice cat and chicken!!!!!


----------



## swamprad (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha, I liked this a lot. Your kitty looks exactly like mine. Those are some fine chickens!


----------



## Candace (May 10, 2009)

I want chickens!


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> From the lack of concern shown by the birds, she's getting well fed elsewhere!


:rollhappy: :rollhappy: It does look that way! We knew a field dog trainer that had a cat that would herd birds.


----------



## nikv (May 11, 2009)

Ain't nobody here but us chickens!


----------



## Wendy (May 11, 2009)

Great photo! My Gregory would be trying for a chicken dinner. :drool:


----------

